# Personal best LM today



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

So I decided to hit a honey hole today in Delaware County, I have caught a handful of 3-5lb LM at this small lake or large pond this fall. I had very small expectations for any bites as the water temp is way low. When I first got there I wanted to clear a better path on one of the sides of the lake and that almost wore me out and took longer than I wanted. After finishing I decided to throw a T rig 6 inch stick worm at an area where I have caught bigger bass. On the 5th cast I felt a tick and saw the line move just a little, I set the hook and my Fenwick 7ft ML rod bent hard I set it again to make sure it was good and my Daiwa Revos 2500 drag starting humming. Now I am a bank bass guy and really this past spring summer and fall is the most I've fished since I was a teen walleye fishing at Lake Erie so I'm not really used to what I would consider big fish. Anyway the bass had control of the trip as I was scared my 8lb mono and just the whole rig wouldn't be able to handle what this fish was doing. I finally got it to the bank and after having to step in the the freezing water to get a hand on it realized it was no doubt my biggest LM to date. Of course I left my iPhone in the car and the only measurement i could use was a piece of tape I put on my rod to mark 20 inches. The LM tail I would guess two inches over that. Infisherman length to weight chart say approx 6.4lb. I have no idea exactly how big it was but it was a monster to me caught on Dec 4th and it was the only bite I got all day. Unreal...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job. A 22" bass should weigh about what you said. The big ones bite in the cold. I too caught one fish yesterday and it was my pb too.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've heard the big ones will bite in the winter but I've never had much luck past October. 

Nice fish!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

ducman491 said:


> I've heard the big ones will bite in the winter but I've never had much luck past October.
> 
> Nice fish!


I had 3 consecutive years in the early 80's where my largest LM bass of the year was caught in either January or February , so I'm a believer.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice job Congrats


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Time to update your tape on the rod.....Super fish!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice job on the personal bests, guys. Cold water bass can be the best one you'll get all year. My pb came in September at 9 pounds 3 oz, but I have three just over 8 from December to February.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I just hit a 6#+ last night at 6:30 on a Rogue fishing for Saugeye. Was a hair over 23" but wasn't very plump. Will be a giant when full of eggs and shad!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Congrats on the PB!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bass do have to feed in cold water but don't feed as much as they do in warmer water. I ice fished a pond with some friends many yrs ago and we caught several bass. but that's the only time I've caught bass in cold water.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> bass do have to feed in cold water but don't feed as much as they do in warmer water. I ice fished a pond with some friends many yrs ago and we caught several bass. but that's the only time I've caught bass in cold water.
> sherman


Try a Pointer jerk bait. Can't go wrong with any of Lucky Craft's baits.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW....mmmmmn (said with a bit of grumble at the end suggestion jealousy)!!!


----------

